# Too hot to hunt?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

How will the hight temp. affect this weekends hunting. Will anyone do anything different because of the unseasonable weather?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

joerugz said:


> Will anyone do anything different because of the unseasonable weather?


Yeah, probably go swimming instead.

I just don't really like going out in this heat. The mosquitoes are still outrageous and you can't really wear the clothing to protect against them. The meat will not last any time at all if you put one down so you can't afford to let them lay too long after sticking them. Then it all needs to be cut up right away and at least put in coolers. It is just more work than it is worth.

However, I have a son that will be dragging my rear out there at some point on the weekend anyways.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

I agree with the last post. the meat will have to be cut up ASAP!!!! but you saw the deer moving during the hot months of July and August didn't you? They will still move just early and late take you time and dress in the woods out of the sun. Enjoy. I will be making my maiden voyage tomorrow morning. I have one package of meat left from last year I NEED more venison!!!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

If there is a lone water hole around you hunt it. If you can deal with it sit over it for a long time, deer will hit it all day long possibly.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm going to hit the woods Saturday morning. If I do take a shot, the deer will have to be a nice buck. When the air temp is above 40 degrees, a deer should be iced down and butchered as fast as a person can do it.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> Yeah, probably go swimming instead.
> 
> I just don't really like going out in this heat. The mosquitoes are still outrageous and you can't really wear the clothing to protect against them.


The best product I have found for clothing is "UNSCENTED PERMANONE". PERMANONE Repellent for clothing, Repels & Kills Ticks, Mosquitoes, and Mites for a minimum of two weeks. I have been using PERMANONE for several years, and it works great. It's great for deer huntin because it is totally scent-free after it dries.

I purchased three cans of PERMANONE at a local Wal-Mart about three years ago. I recently treated my lightweight coveralls, September 28, and I have enough left for next year. I'm not sure if Wal-Mart still carries PERMANONE.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I will be out this weekend, but it will take a wall hanger to let the arrow fly. To hot to be messing with a deer carcus.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom Patrick said:


> The best product I have found for clothing is "UNSCENTED PERMANONE". PERMANONE Repellent for clothing, Repels & Kills Ticks, Mosquitoes, and Mites for a minimum of two weeks. I have been using PERMANONE for several years, and it works great. It's great for deer huntin because it is totally scent-free after it dries.
> 
> I purchased three cans of PERMANONE at a local Wal-Mart about three years ago. I recently treated my lightweight coveralls, September 28, and I have enough left for next year. I'm not sure if Wal-Mart still carries PERMANONE.


I may have to find some of that stuff and give it a try. I don't know that I would trust it as "unscented" and probably will not use it on my hunting clothes but it would be nice to use in general. I just can't believe that if it is effective on repelling bugs that it has no scent. Maybe we can't smell it but it obviously has some scent and deer can smell a lot more than I can.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> If there is a lone water hole around you hunt it. If you can deal with it sit over it for a long time, deer will hit it all day long possibly.



This is what I will be doing


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it si going to cool down next week.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Up around Toledo, next week there calling for temps in the mid 50's around Wednesday, Thursday & Friday with rain a coupe of them days, so the cool down is coming, and just in time for me to finally get out in the woods,


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll be out there..Takin a big doe, hopefully! My time to hunt is becoming less and less...once Basketball Season starts it will only limit me to Sundays..


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I used a themacell and the mosquito's never came around me, so thats not a problem. It will be a wallhanger for me to shoot. And I do hunt right down the street from a butcher shop thats open on Sat. Basketball season presents a problem for me too, as I have two daughters playing in college. Although not as much of a problem as it used to be when I coached high school. So anytime out in the woods for me is a good time.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> If there is a lone water hole around you hunt it. If you can deal with it sit over it for a long time, deer will hit it all day long possibly.


Funny enough today I walked back to the pond with the dog to check on my trail cam and there were two deer getting a drink.

At 12:45 p.m.!

Now I just need to build my blind.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I will be working till next thursday.So i hope it does cool down next weekend.But 3 more weeks till rut time vacation,,:! :! :!


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

accuweather says saturday and sunday the 13th and 14th high temps in the 50s 30s at night...cant wait!!!!!:! :! :!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

We were out Wed thru Sat am and except for Wed night it was all morning hunts until 10. it was 50's in the morn and 85+ during the day. If you get one after 6 the check stations are open but the butcher shops are not. If you stick one it has to wait till the next morning. We hung a 110lb doe with ice and a tarp and she had flies and bees on her right away. Got her to the butcher shop pronto.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My boy drug me out last evening (Sunday) for a few hours in the stand. I can confidently say that I have never hunted in those kinds of temperatures before. I don't like to do it but I went out in short sleeves and even had the hat of for much of the time. If not I would have been a sweaty mess. Our stand was only less then 200 yards from the house so that helped as well. Unfortunately I don't think the deer liked it any better than we did. We didn't see a thing other than a couple of possible distant sightings in the woods (too far and brief to know for sure). Next weekend should get more action going for everyone.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I had some action during the morning hunt and didn't even try in the evening.

Unfortunately I screwed up and dragged my bow limb across the side of my blind .....deer don't like that sound lol.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I was out Saturday morning and it wasn't that bad. I took my time getting in to my stand, so I wasn't soaked when I got into my tree stand. We had a lot of action on our property. I saw 7 Does and 2 small eight points. All the movement was between 8 and 9:30. My buddy saw 12 Does and 3 small eight points between 7:15 and 9:15. Dad saw 2 small yearlings. 26 deer between 3 guys ain't bad for a morning hunt.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG. The heat was unbearable. I saw nuttin on fri night. Sat moring I missed another doe at 23 yds. (new scope really has me baffled). I went from a red dot with my front peep pin, (never missed, but when it rained, the red dot would fog up for a week) to a 4 power scope. When I target shoot, I am deadly out to 30 yards, but can't seem to hit anything in the woods. I will now do some elevated shooting and get this problem taken care of before this weekend.

I hunted last weekend with a frozen water bottle inside my lightweight scentlock with only a pair of underware on. And still sweated my but off.

I couldn't even sit in our camper after 11 am cause the heat. I sat outside in the shade and read the paper for 4 hours.

I will not hunt in 90 degree weather again!!


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Went trolling for Walleye instead.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

This weekend should be much Better!! Im excited to go out and actually not Sweat!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

It is looking like I can finally hit the woods this weekend after a LONG summer


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

Joe, for some reason I got the idea that I should go out squirrel hunting this past Saturday. I woke up at 5:45 and was out in the woods early. I knew the area usually had a lot of squirrels, so I set up and forgot about how bad mosquitos can be early in the year. I was swatting so much I never did see any squirrels. I just finally decided to call it quits I was too hot. I am going to try for deer this weekend. I am going to take the cross bow out and see if the deer will be moving. I have a feeling they should be on the move this weekend with the weather being much cooler.
I know my beagles were much more energetic tonight with the much cooler weather on their walk. So the deer should be moving. At least I am hopping for a nice doe to walk by me.
Later guys,
Marc


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey there Marc! Good hear you been out in the woods.


----------

